# Bolsons?



## Katherine (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone keep, know or encounter Bolson Tortoises? (Gopherus flavomarginatus) I know we have a widespread membership so perhaps someone is living in their native range and has had a wild encounters? Or has been exposed to one of the breeding projects currently in effect for them?


----------



## tortadise (Dec 6, 2012)

I recall a few members posting that they have one, or rescued one. The only breeding group im aware of is the el paso zoo.


----------



## ascott (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-56510.html


----------



## Katherine (Dec 7, 2012)

ascott said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-56510.html



Thank you!!!!


----------



## tomt (Dec 19, 2012)

Katherine said:


> Anyone keep, know or encounter Bolson Tortoises? (Gopherus flavomarginatus) I know we have a widespread membership so perhaps someone is living in their native range and has had a wild encounters? Or has been exposed to one of the breeding projects currently in effect for them?



Ted Turner has a couple ranches in new mexico breeding them (rewilding). There is also a zoo in carlsbad that has 2 pair of bolsons. The breeding group at el paso, the last I heard, was actually a mix of bolsons and gophers. Check it out on the internet. There native range is in Mexico in the "Zone of Silence".


----------



## Katherine (Dec 20, 2012)

tomt said:


> Ted Turner has a couple ranches in new mexico breeding them (rewilding). There is also a zoo in carlsbad that has 2 pair of bolsons. The breeding group at el paso, the last I heard, was actually a mix of bolsons and gophers. Check it out on the internet. There native range is in Mexico in the "Zone of Silence".



Just came home from Carlsbad, what a missed opportunity. Thank you for your guidance, much appreciated


----------



## tomt (Dec 21, 2012)

Katherine said:


> tomt said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Turner has a couple ranches in new mexico breeding them (rewilding). There is also a zoo in carlsbad that has 2 pair of bolsons. The breeding group at el paso, the last I heard, was actually a mix of bolsons and gophers. Check it out on the internet. There native range is in Mexico in the "Zone of Silence".
> ...


----------

